# Gen II Lip Spoiler



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just saw this while looking for something for my Gen I. It is a bit pricey at $854.99, but you can get it down to $812.24 if you but two or more. I have no interest in this company or anything, I just know there is not a lot of stuff yet for the Gen II.










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/bla...79db-4946-81a1-9644976ac629&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Does it fit the Chinese cars, the Lordstown cars, or both?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

i don't know cosmetically what differences there are between the Korean Version and the US Cruze, but you can look at the ad and also ask questions of the vendor to find out.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

This thing sells not even 50 bucks in China. Must be the ridiculous shipping charge for such a large part.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Xu6Ruq&id=566429173375&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail

From what i can tell it should fit non-RS models. Personally i think it is a bit too bulky.
By the way there is an OEM spoiler kit from Chevy for non-RS models, too.
Some other things you might like:

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.53.291f372aXu6Ruq&id=563738670950&ns=1&abbucket=9

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Xu6Ruq&id=559164701696&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

IPhantom said:


> This thing sells not even 50 bucks in China. Must be the ridiculous shipping charge for such a large part.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Xu6Ruq&id=566429173375&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
> 
> ...


Nice Catch, Do you read Chinese, or at least one of the dialects?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Nope. Google translator is your friend.


----------

